# 다부렸다



## hoonie

며칠 전 술먹고 친한 선배한테  부리고 싶은 꼬장을 다부렸다 원래 술주장이 없는데 왜 그랬지
Hello,wanted to translate this sentence but i do not know what 다부렸다 means Any help?
Thanks


----------



## vientito

you should read it as 다 부렸다 (다 - all - just functions like an adverb). 부리다 here pairs up with 꼬장 -> 꼬장부리다 (to spoil others' mood, to disturb others to no ends)

부리다 usually associates with negative action (similar to 떨다) e.g. 개수작 부리다


----------



## hoonie

vientito said:


> you should read it as 다 부렸다 (다 - all - just functions like an adverb). 부리다 here pairs up with 꼬장 -> 꼬장부리다 (to spoil others' mood, to disturb others to no ends)
> 
> 부리다 usually associates with negative action (similar to 떨다) e.g. 개수작 부리다



Ah okay thanks so does the sentence mean
a few days a go I drank with some close subaes and I disturbed them to no end?


----------



## vientito

I think you might have a typo somewhere should read as 술주정 

I have consulted this with a korean.  the difference between 술주정 and 꼬장 is pretty much like this:  Imagine someone who drinks alone and got drunk then he starts mumbling aloud to himself.  that is a 술주정.  Now imagine someone who got drunk and starts to disrupt a business or starts acting out of character or yelling in obscenity etc that would be 꼬장부리다 

your sentence would be roughly translated as " a few days ago I had a few drinks and all I did was to cause a ruckus that I had been longing for to my close 선배.  though I did not set out to lose it, why did I end up being like that?"


----------

